# meat-a-saurus



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I'm trying to whittle through my collection of meat, mostly elk and pronghorn. 

I'm proficient at making chili, tacos and enchiladas...but I need other ideas. I do lots of experimenting. Some things work out…some don’t!

Recently I decided to make one-hell-of-a-****-fine plate of nachos. Basically I just make elk taco meat and put it on nachos chips with cheese, lettuce, sour cream and other fixins. Open a beer and dinners done! Obviously I’m single.

So what are some other quick ideas for elk/deer/lope meat? I’m getting sick of the choice of either tacos, enchiladas, chili, nachos, or tacos! Had a roast that was good, but I need ideas for quick, easy, meaty diners!!!
Meat-a-saurus-zim.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thaw your package of meat so that when you get home from work it's ready to do something with. Open it up and cut it into smallish pieces. Fry them suckers until they are just about done. 
Meanwhile, bake a potato in the microwave.
When the pieces are just about ready to eat. Grab up a bottle of BBQ sauce and pour about half of it in on the fried meat. Stir the nearly done meat round and round. Once covered with bbq sauce, put a lid on the pan and let it simmer for a few minutes. Turn off the burner. Grab a beer.

After a minute or so, put the covered pan in the oven with the done baked potato. Go watch a little TV while you finish your beer. Grab another beer.

When you are ready to eat, cut up the potato and adorn it with your favorite stuff like butter, sour cream, chives, salt and pepper etc. mix it up really good, taste it regularly, but don't just sit there and eat it.

Put the BBQ covered meat on your plate next to the spuds and maybe even add some salad and dressing to the plate. 

It's quick, easy and very tasty! Oh, ya....have another beer and then go on to bed.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

cut up into strips and make a philly venison steak sandwich. cheese, peppers/onions. tasty and easy


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Stir fry. Yer not eating enough vegetables anyway.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

How about a good old fashioned steak cooked on the grill. I like to season with Spade L Ranch steak seasoning and grill to medium-rare. It's quick, easy, tender, and delicious.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Thaw your package of meat so that when you get home from work it's ready to do something with. Open it up and cut it into smallish pieces. Fry them suckers until they are just about done.
> Meanwhile, bake a potato in the microwave.
> When the pieces are just about ready to eat. Grab up a bottle of BBQ sauce and pour about half of it in on the fried meat. Stir the nearly done meat round and round. Once covered with bbq sauce, put a lid on the pan and let it simmer for a few minutes. Turn off the burner. Grab a beer.
> 
> ...


There I fixed it for you, I will overlook the oversight. :mrgreen:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

This is quick and works well for gamey or tough meat.
Sear the meat hot and fast. The outside should be really brown and the inside pretty much raw. Take the meat out of the pan, a 3 quart sauce pan works well, and set it aside. Make some instant gravy in the pan and leave it on low heat. Slice the meat 1/8”- 3/16” thick and put it in the gravy, dump in the juice that ran out too. Don’t let it boil. After a couple minutes the meat will be just barely done and ready to eat. I like it still pink. Serve it over nuked instant mashed potatoes, rice or noodles.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

go get some hamburger helper!

or 

take a roast and salt and pepper it liberaly use a little olive oil and fry in a hot pan till brown on all sides. in a crock pot put about 6 slices of chopped up bacon, one meduim once chopped fine, and some minced garlic. put the roast in, then slather with 1 can of cream of mushroom soup and dump one can of diced tomatoes or if you want a little spice use a can of rotel. cook on low for 8 hours or high for 4 hours. serve one rolls or torilla's.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks fellas! Great ideas!

Tonight I decided to get all fancy... 

Made up a little Swiss Steak. Done as follows.

Seared up a few elk steaks (not good ones like backstraps, etc) and then cooked them in tomato sauce/paste and corn, flavored with seasonings, like salt and such...simmered for a couple hours (longer is better but I didn’t have the time.)

Made up a package of mashed potatoes, and served with some asiago cheese bread.

And a cheap Cabernet Sauvignon, aged about 1 year and cost $9!

Invited the pops and his lady over...even ate on real plates tonight!

For dessert? Brownies!

Goob is right though...I do need more of that green stuff in my diet! Fermented grapes or hops counts right?

CJ


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I can't believe nobody mentioned spaghetti. One of the easiest things to do with ground meat. You could also bake it into a lasagna.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

****! Great thinking!


----------

